# John Hancock Center antennae diagram



## Reaperducer (Mar 24, 2007)

An engineer friend of mine gave me a diagram of the antennae on the top of the John Hancock Center a few months ago. I finally got around to putting the information together with a photo so it makes a little more sense.

What I find most interesting is that the document has the precise height from Michigan Avenue to the top of the East tower: 1,506 feet 3 inches.


----------



## Second City (Sep 27, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for the diagram.


----------

